# 9/8 report



## Gnwdad (Oct 14, 2007)

We put in around 8:30 and did not find any clean water or fish till midnight and from midnight till 1:30 killed 8. The largest was 20 inches and the rest were 18",18",17",15",15",14", and 12-1/16. Yes the smallest one was barley legal and was not gigged by me. I did not weight any of them.


----------



## Murphy's Law (Sep 27, 2007)

Good job on finding clean water and fish :clap


----------



## Longbeard (Apr 24, 2008)

nice job will take a mess like that any day :clap


----------



## FlounderAssassin (Sep 28, 2007)

nothing wrong with that haul! Nice mess!!!


----------



## Midnight Rider (Sep 30, 2007)

I'd be braggin if I gigged that mess of flounder. Did those fish come from the same body of water I ran into you at??????


----------



## Five Prongs Of Fury (Apr 15, 2008)

At least you got to go. Good lookin mess of fish!!!


----------



## Gnwdad (Oct 14, 2007)

Thanks guys!

Midnightrider, about 5 miles south


----------



## Midnight Rider (Sep 30, 2007)

> *Gnwdad (9/9/2008)*Thanks guys!
> 
> 
> 
> Midnightrider, about 5 miles south


Roger that.


----------



## Death From Above (Sep 28, 2007)

Good ones!! :clap:clap


----------



## ishmel407 (May 7, 2008)

Everything looked great on that tailgate till I seen the Auburn tape measure. Just kidding. Nice mess of fish. I went Monday night around Dauphin Island and got 13. The water was pretty dirty. Roll Tide


----------



## dc2 (Apr 1, 2008)

GNWDAD, don't be giving any info to Midnight Rider. I saw him wearing a hot pink shirt the other day


----------

